# Should I find a new groomer?



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! Wesley is my first dog, and I'm pretty sure he's a JRT/poodle mix. He definitely has the look of a rough coated JRT. I get him groomed about once every 2 months, and so far he's been to the same groomer twice since I adopted him. Since he's my first dog (and the family dog I had when I was young did not require grooming) I'm not sure how exactly to "evaluate" my groomer.

He doesn't get a very complicated cut... basically, just 3/4" all the way around and some of his facial hair is a bit longer. The last time I picked him up, there was a spot that was a bit shorter than all the rest though, like a little chunk of hair was missing (one choppy looking spot). I also noticed both times that she did not trim his dewclaws when she trimmed his nails. Finally, this last time, I noticed a bit of something on the tips of his ears. Build up of some kind, maybe? I took a comb to it when I got him and got it out, but I figured the shampooing or the combing/grooming would've taken care of that.

So, I guess I want to know--am I being nitpicky? Is this groomer doing sloppy work? Do people not normally trim the dewclaws? TIA for any insight!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Do people not normally trim the dewclaws?


No, they don't. (Ouch. It would be bloody.)

I've had times when Cupid would have an uneven bit. I think the question is does she do a good job overall and is it possible your dog is getting used to grooming and therefore might struggle? Cupid for instance is not an easy dog to groom, so I take that into account and most of the time he has turned out fine. Your situation might be different.

Not sure what you mean about the tips of the ears? When in doubt, you can always call the groomer and ask. Or if you're not comfortable with this one--and that's happened to me before, even though I couldn't say why--it doesn't hurt to seek out another.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

EtherealJane said:


> Do people not normally trim the dewclaws?


If they're triming the nails then they should be checking for dewclaws and triming if need be. Often times people forget to check for dewclaws and they end up getting missed. This causes a risk of your dog catching it's nail on something or having it become ingrown. When you take your dog to the groomer be sure to request them to trim the dewclaws and check that it was done when you pick your pup up.

If your not comfortable with your groomer then keep loking until you find one that you are comfortable with. Personaly I would give the groomer one last chance. Third times a charm ya know. If they didn't meet my expectations that third time then I'd be off to find someone new.


----------



## traceymc (Jul 14, 2010)

Alfie has dew claws, one on each foot. They a very curved, and I do try and keep on top of them myself, when he lets me! Otherwise I ask the groomer to do them, as she sometimes forgets. 

I've had a few not so good jobs off my groomer, but I still take Alfie back, as I love the way she is with him, he stops at the door waiting for me to let him in, and his tail is wagging when he comes out, so that's good enough for me. I can forgive the odd chunk missing, knowing that Alfie can be difficult at times, so yes, give her a few more goes. See how things go.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You're not being nitpicky, but keep in mind that Wesley is a new client, so they're getting used to each other. The dewclaw nails absolutely should be trimmed. Next time, tell your groomer to please clip them. Even if you didn't notice the dewclaw nails weren't cipped until you got home, you could've called and asked when you could bring him back in to have them clipped. Wesley may have wiggled or something, resulting in an oops choppy spot. Feel free to speak up when you pick up your dog and notice something amiss (you could've asked her what was on his ears, and let her see for herself ). It's best to deal with any problems or questions you have right then and there. When I used a groomer, I didn't hesitate to ask her to "fix" something that wasn't right, or to do something she missed/forgot (and she was happy to oblige me). I always provided a picture of the clip I wanted my Poodle in, the blade# for the body, and made notations such as "shave tail base only 2 fingerwidths," "do not do anals," or "do not pluck ears," and the like. When they have "show and tell" instructions, you're more likely to get what you want. I've gone over these things verbally with groomers, but many times I may as well have been talking to the wall! lol But, hey! Groomers are busy, it's often hard work, and they earn every penny they make. Develop a good relationship with your groomer by being prompt, by bringing Wesley in every so many weeks, and, by letting her know you appreciate her efforts by telling her so!


----------



## bumblegoat (Jun 22, 2009)

Thracian said:


> No, they don't. (Ouch. It would be bloody.)


What do you mean? Why would it be bloody? I always trim my dog's dewclaw's nails, and there has never been any blood.


----------



## EtherealJane (May 31, 2010)

All of your replies have helped, and make sense. I wanted some feedback since he's my first dog, and thus the first time I've had any sort of interactions with a groomer. I just wasn't sure what the norm was, if that makes sense. It definitely sounds like I need to speak up/ask more questions. I'm generally pretty adverse to conflict or any sort of instance where I might be pointing out flaws/someone's mistake (if I get the wrong order in a restaurant, instead of sending it back, I usually just eat it unless it's something I can't stand).

I really appreciate the feedback though, and I'm glad to know that my groomer shouldn't take offense about me asking questions or giving specific instructions. We go every two months, and Wesley gets a bath by me inbetween. It's hard enough giving him a bath, let alone all the other services she provides, so I'll definitely give her another shot with a little bit more direction on my part. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

No, I think they need to check it up, and you too as well, because they sometimes missed to checked it. Maybe they just need to be remind.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm obviously confused about dewclaws? Are they the nails on the inside of the front paws? If so, sorry. Yes, they should be trimmed. I was thinking of something else. 

. . .

OK, I had the right thing in mind but didn't know they could/should be trimmed. I thought they had to be removed shortly after birth or not at all. I guess I'll chalk this up to a learning experience.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thracian said:


> I'm obviously confused about dewclaws? Are they the nails on the inside of the front paws? If so, sorry. Yes, they should be trimmed. I was thinking of something else.
> 
> . . .
> 
> OK, I had the right thing in mind but didn't know they could/should be trimmed. I thought they had to be removed shortly after birth or not at all. I guess I'll chalk this up to a learning experience.


Trimmed, as in just taking the tips off in order to get the quick to recede (like you would normal toenails),not trimming the whole dewclaw off.  All 3 of my dogs have front dews, and I actually dremel those. (Leave them go without any trimming at all, and they can grow into the pad, the leg, or get caught and rip the whole digit off. THAT would be bloody).
The funniest groomer story I ever read was about an irrate customer who was mad because the groomer didn't de-claw his cocker spaniel


----------

